# Full Sail in Florida



## shadygurl892007 (Mar 5, 2008)

hi i am thinking about possibly going to full sail in florida i was curious if anyone had any advice or reviews on teh school i have already looked at some but i want to know more so please help me out thanks....


----------



## Redalgal15 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know much about it, since I never applied there.  Over the past two years since I was in High School though, two kids from my school have gone there.

Basically, though, it's a trade/vocational school.  You go there, and all you do is whatever your major is. If you're doing editing, directing, i think that's what you focus on for the next two years.

Ya you have to take some GE's or equivalent classes, but it's nothing like a university or college. There are no dorms on campus.

Check out their site or facebook some people that are attending Full Sail.


----------



## Josh (Apr 5, 2008)

Moved to the Non-Degree section.


----------



## MarkChristmas (Apr 21, 2008)

DO NOT go to Full Sail. I have talked to way too many professionals who have told me that some of their bosses don't even look at full sail submissions as the graduates are "under prepared" for what it's really like. 

that's just what I hear... but I've heard it enough to know I'm not going there.


----------



## sensing (Apr 22, 2009)

There are FS students that have successfully made it in the film biz.  I've been in the Education/Entertainment biz for 20 years and it is all about the student's personal commitment. No matter which school you attend there are students that just take up space and then there are the ones that live, eat and breath film.  If you want to get into the biz it is all about meeting people and creating contacts. If you want this, then say goodbye to your life and do nothing else but study and create film. After you graduate remember you usually start at the bottom jobs and claw your way up.

FS is pricey and they graduate tons of students into a highly competitive market.


----------



## Buckie (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi,
I considered Full Sail a couple of years ago.  I visted the "building", since it is not a campus, and I must say that their production facilities are amazing!  The facilities at Full Sail were more impressive than FSU, UCF, SCA, and the Atlanta Art Institute (the other places I visited).  I think the only school with better sound stages is NCSA.  Full Sail has indoor soundstages with street scenes, full-blown TV production facilities, and a large backlot just a minute from the building... very impressive.
But, as impressive as the facilities were, I did not allow myself to be overwhelemed by them.  What I mean is this: the vibe I got from Full Sail is that they take anyone who wants in (basically), take their money (and lots of it $$$), and then train them all to use equipment.  The emphasis on storytelling, writing, concept, theory, etc. seemed to be lacking.
Now, I am just basing this on what I observed.  "Sensing" is absolutley right; it's not the school that makes the student, it is how well the student can and does perform, and I am sure that you could do well in the industry after graduating from there.  But, it is nice to know that the film school where you end up attending will watch out for you and teach you about filmmaking from all aspects of the industry, and I did not get a good vibe from Full Sail in that regard.
In my opinion, Full Sail lacks a lot that the aforementioned schools do not, and I don't think the fancy backlot excuses Full Sail for its shortcomings.
On the upside, Orlando is cool though!  Just my two cents!  Hope this helps.  Good Luck!


----------

